
Coronavirus: Chinese police wear smart helmets to detect people with fevers - finphil
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-8073451/Chinese-police-wear-smart-helmets-detect-pedestrians-fevers-amid-coronavirus-crisis.html
======
onyva
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U3YO9VMa9V4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U3YO9VMa9V4)

